# Speculation that Sinclair may be selling the RSNs



## dstout (Jul 19, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564399894705717248


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

Who would buy them?

The RSN system is broken and there needs to be several reforms to fix it. It is just not profitable going forward under the current conditions.


----------



## dstout (Jul 19, 2005)

SamC said:


> Who would buy them?
> 
> The RSN system is broken and there needs to be several reforms to fix it. It is just not profitable going forward under the current conditions.


I can see MLB and a tech company buying them. My guess would be MLB and Apple.


----------



## MCHuf (Oct 9, 2011)

You mean selling your soul to the gambling devil and starting an overpriced streaming service hasn't worked out for them?


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

MCHuf said:


> You mean selling your soul to the gambling devil and starting an overpriced streaming service hasn't worked out for them?


SHOCKING huh?


----------



## AZ. (Mar 27, 2011)

MCHuf said:


> You mean selling your soul to the gambling devil and starting an overpriced streaming service hasn't worked out for them?


I dont mind gambling but when these leagues support and take their money thats over the line for me....Especially MLB!


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

AZ. said:


> I dont mind gambling but when these leagues support and take their money thats over the line for me....Especially MLB!


Agreed...Especially MLB that has one of the greatest players to ever play the game banned for life for doing the very thing they now encourage.


----------



## AZ. (Mar 27, 2011)

b4pjoe said:


> Agreed...Especially MLB that has one of the greatest players to ever play the game banned for life for doing the very thing they now encourage.


And has always had the harshest rules against it....Lots of great players have been penalized some guilt by association alone! ( Shoeless Joe Jackson)


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

As to gambling, MLB owes Pete a huge apology. In addition to the Bally’s deal, virtually all of the teams have display ads in the stadiums for gambling sites, run gambling commercials, etc. 

As to the networks, the model is just broken. Previously everyone (no knitpicking) had cable/DBS and this included the RSN. For which everyone paid. MLBEI was a supplement. Extra. (Same for the NBA and NHL). 

Now people can get MLB TV as a primary, which makes following a team other than your own cheeped and easier, which is bad. And people can get a linear TV provider like YouTube TV or Dish, without the RSNs. Again bad. 

What they need to do is come up with a one price MLB TV which includes the local team(s).


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

...but this is OK MLB?

Updated renderings for new Wrigley Field sportsbook












> As the *Chicago Cubs* and *DraftKings* mark the topping off of a *new Wrigley Field sportsbook* with the traditional beam-signing ceremony, we have some new renderings to share.
> 
> 
> The retail sportsbook, designed by *Gensler*, will be a 22,350-square-foot space with a planned occupancy of up to 1,000 people and will feature a massive 2,000-square-foot video screen and a scrolling ticker displaying odds, scores and player information. Additionally, the space will be outfitted with betting kiosks, over-the-counter ticket windows, a Jim Beam-branded bar concept and will serve American-style food with a Chicago flair via Cubs concessionaire *Levy*. Once complete, the DraftKings Sportsbook at Wrigley Field will be open year-round. The general contractor is *Pepper Construction* with *Marquee Development* serving as the owner’s representative.


----------



## AZ. (Mar 27, 2011)

b4pjoe said:


> ...but this is OK MLB?
> 
> Updated renderings for new Wrigley Field sportsbook


Never expect much from the worst run baseball team in history....No club comes close


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

SamC said:


> As to gambling, MLB owes Pete a huge apology. In addition to the Bally’s deal, virtually all of the teams have display ads in the stadiums for gambling sites, run gambling commercials, etc.
> 
> As to the networks, the model is just broken. Previously everyone (no knitpicking) had cable/DBS and this included the RSN. For which everyone paid. MLBEI was a supplement. Extra. (Same for the NBA and NHL).
> 
> ...


If you are referring to Pete Rose, he was banned for betting on baseball games, including games involving his own team. It was against the rules then, and it is against the rules today. He lied about it for more than 20 years, and it was only a few years ago that he admitted the truth in the hope of getting his lifetime ban lifted. He got what he deserved and nobody owes him an apology.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Yes I know what he did and how he lied. I was never a Pete Rose fan but you can't argue that he was one of the best players to ever play the game. Still baseball getting in bed with the gambling industry is hypocritical to say the least.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

SamC said:


> What they need to do is come up with a one price MLB TV which includes the local team(s).


MLB hopes to eventually integrate in-market streaming into MLB.TV


----------



## AZ. (Mar 27, 2011)

b4pjoe said:


> Yes I know what he did and how he lied. I was never a Pete Rose fan but you can't argue that he was one of the best players to ever play the game. Still baseball getting in bed with the gambling industry is hypocritical to say the least.


He never bet on his team to lose, only to win!....Thats very important!....And if any of these fools is going to get better? lol MLB and any other league just opened up a can of stupid....will only take a few years and you will see....A player on drugs falls behind on payment, tells his bookie what day to bet.....It will not end well, mark my words.....MLB made their bed, now they will sleep in soiled sheets!


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

AZ. said:


> He never bet on his team to lose, only to win!....Thats very important!....And if any of these fools is going to get better? lol MLB and any other league just opened up a can of stupid....will only take a few years and you will see....A player on drugs falls behind on payment, tells his bookie what day to bet.....It will not end well, mark my words.....MLB made their bed, now they will sleep in soiled sheets!


Agree completely.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

AZ. said:


> I dont mind gambling but when these leagues support and take their money thats over the line for me....Especially MLB!


and will the NBA and NHL teams want the MLB to have control over there broadcasts?


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

AZ. said:


> He never bet on his team to lose, only to win!....Thats very important!....And if any of these fools is going to get better? lol MLB and any other league just opened up a can of stupid....will only take a few years and you will see....A player on drugs falls behind on payment, tells his bookie what day to bet.....It will not end well, mark my words.....MLB made their bed, now they will sleep in soiled sheets!


"Say it ain't so, Joe!"


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

AZ. said:


> He never bet on his team to lose, only to win!....Thats very important!


As long as he bet on his team every night perhaps that would be a reasonable excuse. But he had insider knowledge and knew when NOT to bet on his team to win. He didn't throw a game to win a bet. But he knew the rules of the game and he decided to violate the rules of the game. He can be the greatest player not in the hall of fame.

Players, umpires, club and league officials are still banned from betting on baseball games. Betting on games they are not involved in will lead to a one year ban. Betting on games they are involved in will lead to a permanent ban. The MLBs efforts to help part their fans from their money by supporting gambling does not change the rule.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I could see CBS or NBC cherry picking a few of them.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

harsh said:


> I could see CBS or NBC cherry picking a few of them.


I doubt NBC will want them, they just sold their DC one and rumors are they want to sell the other ones as well.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

TheRatPatrol said:


> I doubt NBC will want them, they just sold their DC one and rumors are they want to sell the other ones as well.


If Sinclair, ostensibly a large station group, bows out, NBC wouldn't be in competition with Sinclair. Sports is one of the few things that NBC does sufferably well.


----------



## glrush (Jun 29, 2002)

Sinclair could reportedly sell Bally Sports RSNs to MLB/NBA/NHL alliance (awfulannouncing.com)


----------

